# Hey Guys



## jaredwooden921 (Dec 14, 2007)

Hey whats up.

I happened upon this site from google a couple months ago and until now have just been looking around but it seems like a worthwhile thing to be a prt of...so here I am! My names Jared and I go to Northwood High in Orange County California. Ive only been into technical theatre for about 2 years but theatre has always fascinated me. I have done 8 plays including 2 musicals and am currently working on a production of Annie. Im mainly our schools lighting designer/board op but I have also helped with set construction, painting, scenic design, a/v, sound design, rigging, and spotlight operation.

Looking forward to hearing from you guys.


----------



## icewolf08 (Dec 14, 2007)

Welcome aboard! Glad to have you. Ask lots of questions, there are many people here who have lots of knowledge they are willing to share. Answer when you can, and join in the fun! Make friends with the search feature as there is lots of information buried on this site.


----------



## Drmafreek (Dec 14, 2007)

Welcome and enjoy the sport that happens on here.


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 15, 2007)

Welcome to the Booth Jared! Let us know how we can help you (and how you would like your Fairy Penguin cooked).


----------



## Van (Dec 15, 2007)

jaredwooden921 said:


> Hey whats up.
> 
> ..............until now have just been looking around but it seems like a worthwhile thing to be a prt of...so here I am! .....................................Looking forward to hearing from you guys.


 

Oh sure it looks "worthwhile" now just wait, in a year you'll wonder, "what the hack am I doing?" 
Hi My name is Van and I'm a CB addict. I've been a CB addict for quite sometime now.


Welcome aboard! Ask lots of questions answer what you can, and most importantly have fun!


----------



## PadawanGeek (Dec 15, 2007)

Hey! Welcome to controlbooth...


----------



## avkid (Dec 15, 2007)

Hey there Jared.

We're trying to reform, honestly.


----------



## Van (Dec 15, 2007)

avkid said:


> .................We're trying to reform, honestly.


 
I went to school for that.


----------



## Hughesie (Dec 18, 2007)

Welcome to controlbooth hope you learn a lot and contribute a ton


avkid said:


> We're trying to reform, honestly.



yeah avkid, reform only because you keep us on such a tight leach, some who don't fall in-line are cleaning up dead rodents on the side of highways, don't be like then, exist under the dictatorship that is avkid.

actually life under avkid is rather easy, keep the language clean and we'll all get on fine


----------

